

Multi-line lambdas: Reia can do them... why can't Python? - ash
http://tonyarcieri.org/articles/2008/09/25/multi-line-lambdas-reia-can-do-them-why-cant-python

======
gaius
The simple answer is that Guido doesn't entirely approve of functional
programming. Look at the FP features stripped out between Python 2.x and 3 for
example. This IMHO is a mistake; the race is on now for OCaml to mature
quickly enough to be there waiting for the current generation of Python FP
people who'll be looking for an alternative when Py3K becomes mainstream.

~~~
ash
> Look at the FP features stripped out between Python 2.x and 3 for example.

I haven't heard of even one "FP feature stripped out". Am I missing something?

~~~
gaius
Have a read of this:

[http://sandersn.com/blog/index.php?title=real_world_haskell&...](http://sandersn.com/blog/index.php?title=real_world_haskell&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1)

------
13ren
I'm not an expert in python, but this works. It looks like a multi-line lambda
to me.

    
    
      print map(
    	lambda word:
    		len(word),
    		'no multiline lambdas, not nobody not nohow'.split()
    	)

